# June 2021 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jul 5, 2021)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Crow" by @K9Kirk






 2. "Azure Damselfly" by @Lez325





 3. "a light in the bay" by @nokk





 4. "Bug" by @photoflyer





 5. #1 from #Gentle Little Creature" by @Dean_Gretsch





 6. "Tritone B&W Fake Ruins" by @Ysarex


----------



## PJM (Jul 5, 2021)

It's probably another user error on my part but I'm not finding the option to vote.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 5, 2021)

PJM said:


> It's probably another user error on my part but I'm not finding the option to vote.


Fixed.  I'm not used to the new software version.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 5, 2021)

snowbear said:


> Fixed.  I'm not used to the new software version.


It doesn't appear to be fixed.  Not all options are available to vote for.   I've tried on two devices and it's the same on both.


----------



## PJM (Jul 5, 2021)

I see the same problem.  #1 seems to be a title and not a checkbox.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 5, 2021)

PJM said:


> I see the same problem.  #1 seems to be a title and not a checkbox.


Yup, that's what I  getting.  I didn't want to mention which selection I couldn't make in case he thought I was going to vote for him. No, no, no🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 5, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Yup, that's what I  getting.  I didn't want to mention which selection I couldn't make in case he thought I was going to vote for him. No, no, no🤣🤣🤣🤣


I wouldn't vote for my pic, it's clearly not the best one.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 5, 2021)

How about now?


----------



## Space Face (Jul 5, 2021)

snowbear said:


> How about now?


That's it now.  Cheers!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 7, 2021)

Voted!


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 7, 2021)

Cast my vote!


----------



## Space Face (Jul 7, 2021)

Voted.


----------

